# Buscamultas website



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

I just did a search on buscamultas, putting in my NIE and licence plate number, and it said Tienes 6 notificaciones publicadas".

Then it listed 6 boletins from Barcelona (I'm in Cadiz) over the last 12 months (I've only been here 3 weeks) and each had a different NIE/DNI and matricula than mine (in fact various DNIs and matriculas, but all different to mine).

The car is second hand, so possible to be carrying historic fines (but unlikely as from a proper VW dealer), but all the details look nothing to do with either me or the car, so why does it tell me "you have 6 notifications"? 

Anyone else use this site and can shed some light ?


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

angkag said:


> I just did a search on buscamultas, putting in my NIE and licence plate number, and it said Tienes 6 notificaciones publicadas".
> 
> Then it listed 6 boletins from Barcelona (I'm in Cadiz) over the last 12 months (I've only been here 3 weeks) and each had a different NIE/DNI and matricula than mine (in fact various DNIs and matriculas, but all different to mine).
> 
> ...


Run a quick check on the DGT website to get the real deal.


----------

